# welch's receipe



## cabsav (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi people,
this fall I decided to try that welch wine receipe.
the end product is a light coloured wine (too light), a rose not a red wine.
The taste has concord grape aroma but it is so artificial.
We make wine from concord grapes back home and my dad sent me a bottle while my concord wine was still fermenting.
Well ...the differece is huge.
The real concord grape wine is dark red, maybe not as dark as a cabernet but way darker than a rose.
The taste is way better as well.

For somebody that did not drunk the real stuff, the welch wine receipe must be fantastic but for me it is just a cheap wine.

Just my take on it.


----------



## jbullard1 (Jan 6, 2009)

I made a batch from Welch's Concord concentrate and it had a dark red/purple color. I used 3 cans per gallon and lots of sugar. At the time I didn't have a hydrometer. It turned out to be very drinkable with lots of flavor. I have named it my Redneck wine


----------



## cabsav (Jan 6, 2009)

I actually want to try that ....thought that 2 cans per gallon might not be enough and will try with maybe 3-4-5 cans per gallon next time.
maybe it will be better colour and more flavour.


----------



## jbullard1 (Jan 6, 2009)

I have a batch going now that I used 1/2 gallon concord and 1/2 gallon white grape juice from Sam's Club, sweetened to 1.095 sg and added the pectic enzyme and yeast nutrient. Using Cotes des Blanc (sp) It's been working almost a month now. Stole a small sample a couple of days ago and will probably have to back sweeten it when ready to drink


----------



## Wine4Me (Jan 6, 2009)

I made a 1 gallon batch of Welch' concentrate 100% to see if I liked it.. At the end I added more cans of Welches & some wine conditioner.. When I bottled it I tasted it and I liked it soo much I have a 5 gallon batch going now!!!! 
I guess its what we like???


----------



## Wade E (Jan 6, 2009)

2 cans is very weak. I like 3 1/2 per gallon my self.


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 6, 2009)

I'll go with Wade, just put a batch in the secondary, I used 3 cans per gallon, and think it's gonna be fine. You'll need to bring the SG up to where you want of course. My next batch is gonna be concentrate augmented with some fresh fruit.


----------



## CjA (Jan 9, 2009)

By any chance anyone have a link for the original recipe?


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 9, 2009)

Origanal, around here? I can tell you what I did, it may not be a recioe it is only what I did, and it seems to be working, time and patience will tell, I hope some of the other members can offer their critique. I will post my "recipe" in the recipe thread.
Troy


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 9, 2009)

*Recipe for Troys :"What the hell is that" wine*

I started with
(all of these were frozen concentrates, the 3 to 1 kind. All juice, nor sorbate or preservatives in their ingredients}
3 cans Welch's Grape Juice Cocktail
3 cans Old Orchard Apple Passion Mango
2 cans Old Orchard Apple Raspberry
2 cans Hawaiians Own Mango Pineapple
2 cans Old Orchard Apple Cherry

(1)64 oz. Ocean Spray Cranberry/Concord Grape (premixed)

To all of this I added enough water to make 4 1/2 gallons/US

I used some of the water to dissolve 12 cups of sugar and added it to the juice.

This brought my SG up to 1.110 @ 60F. I didn't add all the sugar at once, but continued to add it until this SG was reached. I tested as I went along.
According to the hydrometer my PA was around 15%.

To the juice I added 1 TBLS of yeast nutrient and a potasiium metabisulphite solution( I dissolved 1/2 tsp of sulphite in 4.25 oz water, of this I added 3 1/3 of the solution to the juice and discarded the rest)

I shook the hell out of the carboy for a couple minutes to aerate it, then put it aside for 24 hours.

I then took one sachet of Pasteur Red yeast and dissolved it in warm water to activate it. After 15 mins or so I poured it on top of the juice, without stirring and walked away.

It took a couple days for the fermentation to become noticable but I allowed it to do it's thing. 

After 14 days, the SG was 1.020 and I tranfered it to the secondary with an airlock. Thats where it has been the last 3 days. Time will tell.

This may not be a recipe, but it seems to be working. Hopefully some of the others will chime in and add to this, but as far as I can tell this is a very basic! recipe.
Troy


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 9, 2009)

The cost of the juice, sugar, yeast, nutrient, and sulphite? Less than $16. My time ,frustration, and hours spent bugging everyone in here.......PRICELESS! LOL Thanks everyone!
Troy


----------



## cabsav (Jan 9, 2009)

1 Gal Batch, adjust as required 

2 cans (11.5 oz) Welch's 100% frozen grape concentrate 
1-1/4 lbs granulated sugar 
2 tsp acid blend 
1 tsp pectic enzyme 
1 tsp yeast nutrient 
water to make 1 gallon 
wine yeast 
As with ALL recipe's the canned or fresh ingredients you use will differ in there sugar content so you MUST check starting SG before adding sugar amounts listed. The goal is a starting SG of 1090 for alcohol content of 12%-13%. Bring 1 quart water to boil and dissolve the sugar in the water. Remove from heat and add frozen concentrate. Add additional water to make one gallon and pour into secondary. Add remaining ingredients except yeast. Cover with napkin fastened with rubber band and set aside 12 hours. Add activated wine yeast and recover with napkin. When active fermentation slows down (about 5 days), fit airlock. When clear, rack, top up and refit airlock. After additional 30 days, stabilize, sweeten if desired and rack into bottles.


----------



## Wine4Me (Jan 9, 2009)

Cabsav,

With this info 
"As with ALL recipe's the canned or fresh ingredients you use will differ in there sugar content so you MUST check starting SG before adding sugar amounts listed. The goal is a starting SG of 1090 for alcohol content of 12%-13%" 
I finally got it into my brain how to make my wine [from juice cans] lower in alcohol %... I was just throwing the amount of sugar into the batch that the recipe called for with out checking the SG first!!!

You would think I would have realized this?????


----------



## CjA (Jan 10, 2009)

Directions are just fine for me! <LOL> Thanks!


----------



## cabsav (Jan 12, 2009)

Wine4me,
my problem was not with the sugar though (alcohol level)

I complained that the receipe's outcome is :

not enough colour ..should be darker
not enough flavour.

other than that it is drinkable.

so next time instead of adding 2 cans will put in 4 then add water and after check SG and add sugar as needed.
Maybe will have more flavour and colour.
That is what I will try next...I only wish I would have done the first batch just 1 gal not 5.
I will know better next time when I try a new receipe.


----------



## Luc (Jan 12, 2009)

cabsav said:


> Wine4me,
> I will know better next time when I try a new receipe.



So do not look upon it as a lost batch but as a learning
experience 

Luc


----------



## jbullard1 (Jan 12, 2009)

Cabsav
My first 2 batches I ever made were 5 gallon and both were wasted. I wish I had done some research before I hurriedly started. The bad concord batch doesn't concern me but the total waste of 5 gallons of local grown scuppernong juice still bothers me
This is why I am currently making one gallon batches to gain experience. My great neighbor friend has promised me 6 gallons of local frozen muscadine juice he grew and I want this one right


----------



## jsrhodes (Jan 26, 2009)

*Welch's Grape Wine*

Hello. I'm a newbe in the wine makeing area. I'm going to make a 1 gal batch of Welch's pasteurized grape juice (3 cans). This will be my first batch. My question is. Do I have to add pectic enzyme, and if so when should I add it.

Thanks !!


----------



## jbullard1 (Jan 26, 2009)

jsrhodes said:


> Hello. I'm a newbe in the wine makeing area. I'm going to make a 1 gal batch of Welch's pasteurized grape juice (3 cans). This will be my first batch. My question is. Do I have to add pectic enzyme, and if so when should I add it.
> 
> Thanks !!



Go to Jack Kellers site and just follow his directions 
The results will make you smile and 
It takes time
My 60 day+ bulk aged welches concord is so much different than my 30 day "redneck wine" version
http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/


----------



## Wade E (Jan 26, 2009)

You should add pectic enzyme so as not to a=end up with a hazy wine which will not clear. You should add the pectic enzyme 12 hours after adding campden and 12 hours before adding yeast.


----------



## jsrhodes (Feb 10, 2009)

*Campden Tablets*

I have a 1 gal batch of Welch's frozen concentrate going. I added everything I thought I needed except the Campden Tablet.

I put the yeast in this past Sunday so it has been fermenting for two days.

My question is. Is it to late to add one campden tablet or should I just wait and add it before bottling.

Thanks much


----------



## Racer (Feb 10, 2009)

I'd wait and add it after fermentation is complete since its gone this long already without it.


----------



## jsrhodes (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks for the input


----------



## arcticsid (Feb 11, 2009)

JS, I heard staring at the wine while its fermenting will make you crossed eyed and make the wine angry. We all know you don't want to make the wine angry. Start another batch right away, don't make this one angry. Try something a little different. We'll try to get you through the first one.


----------



## arcticsid (Feb 11, 2009)

Don't be discouraged,I have made several batches of wine using frozen juice concentrate. It can and does work. If you really want to start another batch, I'll help you get it going and the other members will help make it a success for you.
Regards
Troy


----------



## jsrhodes (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm going to start over. What would you suggest I do different?

Oh ya. Thanks for the help


----------



## arcticsid (Feb 11, 2009)

Maybe part grape part cherry, etc etc, thats up to you. Don't give up on the first one just yet!! One thing on the frozen juice is to read the ingredients on the can, make sure it doesent contain any sulfites, sorbate, or any other preservatives, citric acid or ascorbic acid is ok. Most in here would agree to use 3 cans per gallon. If you don't already have one, buy a hydrometer, it's crucial. Also make sure you use wine yeast not beer yeast or regular bread yeast. Beer/bread yeast will die when the alcohol reaches like 5 or 6%, wine yeast can tolerate much higher levels, so your wine wil be stronger.


----------



## jsrhodes (Feb 11, 2009)

I haven't pitched it yet. I do have a hydrometer, and it check out at 1.050 yesterday. The Welch's juice is pasteurized and it doesn't have any of the acid you mentioned. But it does have ascorbic acid, which I believe you said would be ok.

I used Red Star, Cote des Blancs wine yeast. I think i'm going to let it finish and rack it into the secondary this Sat.

Thanks for all the help. I'll keep you posted.

I believe a jug of blackberry is next!!!!!

This is a ton of fun. I feel like I just flew the Space Shuttle !! lol


----------



## jbullard1 (Feb 12, 2009)

jsrhodes said:


> ...............................................................
> 
> This is a ton of fun. I feel like I just flew the Space Shuttle !! lol



 Sounds like you have been in my Strawberry Rocket Fuel


----------



## jsrhodes (Feb 27, 2009)

OK I racked off the wine into the secondary on 2/16/09. WOW is it cloudy.

What should I do from this point?


----------



## jbullard1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Just wait
It will clear in time


----------



## St Allie (Apr 19, 2009)

Just bumping this thread up, as it's a good read..

how's the wine doing, it is clearing?


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 19, 2009)

PATIENCE! It's one of those ingredients you cant buy. And son of a gun this is an old post, glad to see it isn't lost. I am still trying to get to the 1000 post mark, Wade will fly you to tour his cellar and taste his wines!!!!
Troy


----------



## jcasaccio (May 16, 2009)

Does it come out sweet or dry? I prefer dry so I assume adjust the sugar, but how?


----------



## Wade E (May 16, 2009)

Almost all wines will ferment dry given the right amount of nutrients and a yeast that will handle the starting sg. I would not go over 1.085 for an sg on this and almost any yeast will take that to dry.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Jul 2, 2010)

You ever find a thread that makes you wonder how it turned out?
To me, this is one of those "orphan threads".
And since people's post count is pulled from current, these people seem to have disappeared from the forums and we will never know how they turned out.


----------

